# Spouse visa - proof of communication question



## Twine (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi again, my wife and I are applying soon and we're just gathering our evidence of communication at the moment. We met online in January 2014, and chatted for several months before we became a couple in August 2014. We didn't actually physically meet until May 2015 but consider ourselves to have been a couple from the August '14. My question is do we need to provide evidence of our communication from when we first started to chat in January '14 or just from when we became a couple in the August? Thanks!


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

A reasonable amount of all forms of communication is best. I personally sent my communications from day one. You will have to prove to them your relationship is genuine. They will scrutinize every application to prove otherwise. I have witnessed many applications that failed because of this.


----------



## Twine (Oct 23, 2015)

Okay, thanks very much!


----------



## Twine (Oct 23, 2015)

Do you guys feel this is an adequate representation/sample of a month? We thought we'd do something like this for every 2/3 months since we started on skype.










edit. Hmm hasn't worked. Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

Twine said:


> Do you guys feel this is an adequate representation/sample of a month? We thought we'd do something like this for every 2/3 months since we started on skype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am assuming this has been edited to reflect sponsor and applicant but it will be considered that anyway because that could be typed out on and word document and will raise red flags. You need screenshots, 1 per month should do.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

How long have you been in a relationship? We suggest 1-2 pages every 6 months or so up to a maximum of 15 pages.


----------



## Twine (Oct 23, 2015)

kensP-51 said:


> I am assuming this has been edited to reflect sponsor and applicant but it will be considered that anyway because that could be typed out on and word document and will raise red flags. You need screenshots, 1 per month should do.


Hi there, thanks for the help. Yes, the names were just taken off because I posted it on here. They would still be on for the application! Also, I've read quite a few responses telling people to paste conversations into wordpad. 

I would have no problem with giving screenshots but a single screenshot isn't anywhere near as dense with conversation as it is when pasting into a document like in the above image. If direct skype screenshots are fine though, I am all for it.

Here are a couple of direct skype screenshots. Note, the actual screenshots aren't this blurry. Uploading them onto here made them like that.


----------



## sgkalina (Apr 6, 2012)

Screenshots would be best - otherwise your document shown does look like something typed up in word and the ECO might count that against you


----------



## Twine (Oct 23, 2015)

nyclon said:


> How long have you been in a relationship? We suggest 1-2 pages every 6 months or so up to a maximum of 15 pages.


Okay thank you! But I suppose my new question is what actually constitutes a decent quality page? Do those skype screenshots qualify as good quality in terms of content? It doesn't seem much for 6 months. We have been in a relationship since August 2014. Met online in early 2014.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

Twine said:


> Okay thank you! But I suppose my new question is what actually constitutes a decent quality page? Do those skype screenshots qualify as good quality in terms of content? It doesn't seem much for 6 months. We have been in a relationship since August 2014. Met online in early 2014.


I was able to get 4 on the each side of the page for 4 months. I sent all of my things double sided. I suggested 1 each month because you two have only been in this relationship for about two years. My relationship spanned 7 years so I did like every three months from the beginning to every two the for the last few years. all 7 years was only 8 pieces of paper. They don't need to see a mountain of conversation, just that you communicate on a regular basis.


----------



## Twine (Oct 23, 2015)

Okay, thanks for the details. But what do you make of the actual amount of information contained within each screenshot above? A typical screenshot from skype on my computer might contain 6 short messages and a 3 hour video call for example. Is it good enough? Say I used 1 screenshot like these per month, would it be enough?


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

Twine said:


> Okay, thanks for the details. But what do you make of the actual amount of information contained within each screenshot above? A typical screenshot from skype on my computer might contain 6 short messages and a 3 hour video call for example. Is it good enough? Say I used 1 screenshot like these per month, would it be enough?


They are not interested in what you say, only that you communicate regularly. This is what one page of mine looked like that I sent in.


----------



## Twine (Oct 23, 2015)

Ah okay, so the make up of your individual screenshots is very similar to mine. Thanks again for your help.


----------

